# the surpreme, how did everyone do?!



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

so how was it for everyone who went? how did you all do?  saw some fantastic cats!

im thrilled, my little wegie lad took home first and BOB, only just an adult (10 months) and only his 2nd show, wasnt expecting to win, nevermind BOB over the imperial grands!

here he is;


----------



## bibliochic (Nov 12, 2009)

What a beauty, and on only his second show too! Does that certificate say 'Landsker' on it? He looks a great deal like my Njord, who comes from Landsker lines.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

bibliochic said:


> What a beauty, and on only his second show too! Does that certificate say 'Landsker' on it? He looks a great deal like my Njord, who comes from Landsker lines.


it does indeed


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Vixxen, I saw your cat. He is beautiful! Well done both of you!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous boy, well done


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

He is gorgeous - congratulations on getting best of breed.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations Vixxen you must be so proud he is gorgeous i was at the show and all the cats were beautifull i am glad i am not a judge lol they would all be winners

viv xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations on your baby. i also harry whose father is landsker ymer


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> congratulations on your baby. i also harry whose father is landsker ymer


oh thats lovely 

Landsker Ymer won his uk grand title at the supreme this year


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

my kitten got 1st & BOB.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I saw your cat Vixxen, I remember he caught my eye while looking at the other breeds because of his markings. Lovely.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thats good to hear about ymer. i hope everyone had a great time, i know i did


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

apparently this was ymer's second grand title, so he did very well


----------

